# Sloppy's DNP Run.



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

What's up ladies? Decided to track my progress here so others can use this as a learning experience. I was on the fence about taking DNP but I did a LOT of research and after we talked about it in microbiology class I decided to give it a go. 

*How Does DNP Work?*

This is how DNP works on a molecular level. DNP is a "Uncoupler". If you are familiar with how our bodies produce energy then you know we produce ATP. The main process that makes ATP is the electron transport chain. It is responsible for 34 out of the 38 ATP molecules made. Basically it starts with a NADH molecule and it goes through a series of pumps that pull off an electron and spit out protons. These protons are waiting to be used to make ATP to fuel our bodies. DNP basically goes in there and steals those protons produced by the electron transport chain that will soon become ATP. This makes our bodies work in overdrive to produce more ATP because DNP makes the process less efficient. 

I figured some of y'all might like to know that. 

So I'm going to be running a low dose of 200mg of DNP for 3 weeks up until I start my cut cycle. My starting weight fluctuated between 213 and 217 so we will just say that my start weight was 215. I taking 3g of vit. C per day with it along with my vitamins and other sups. I am also taking 2iu of GH everyday and will bump that up when I start my cycle. 

Today is day 3. I have noticed the increased heat for sure. I was sitting in class where it was pretty warm and sweating bullets the whole time. Being cool outside it's easy to cool off but this would SUCK in the summer. So far the worst side effect is the EXTREME tiredness I feel. In the morning it's all I can do to stay awake driving to work/school and the gym. 

I'm going to try and base my results visually. Today I have noticed that I have leaned up quite a lot. Mostly water weight it seems but the fun has only just begun. After this DNP run is over it's about to get "Mr. Nasty Time" on a hard cut cycle. Tons of gear abuse and cardio all on a super strict diet. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

Very interesting log Sloppy, i will be following for sure. Be prepared to sweat alot and change clothes a few times a day lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 25, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Given you're in Microbiology I'll listen to you and your log. Not that other dude's thread that was loaded with bro science. 

Keep us up to date and I hope youll be truthful and str8 forward. Dont sugarcoat anything. Such as tremors, night sweats, day sweats, and all pros and cons. It just sounds too good to be true.

BTW when your professor went over the information did he voice his opinion or provide scientific evidence on long term or any kind of use in humans? And why someone would use such a chemical?

Good luck SloppySlop.

Oh and IDK where you live but if you live in the south, the summer is going to be a bitch.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever use dnp but I'll be following this log. Stay safe bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Given you're in Microbiology I'll listen to you and your log. Not that other dude's thread that was loaded with bro science.
> 
> Keep us up to date and I hope youll be truthful and str8 forward. Dont sugarcoat anything. Such as tremors, night sweats, day sweats, and all pros and cons. It just sounds too good to be true.
> 
> ...



Well seeing that I'm only running it for 3 weeks, the weather should be okay. ALthough we have had some abnormally warm days lately. I won't sugar coat anything bro I will always tell it exactly like it is. I have nothing to gain from this, It's not like I'm selling DNP or anything. So you all will get the god's honest truth.

No she did not go over any of the uses. She basically just told us that it plucked off hydrogen protons in the ETC and made it less efficient. I put all of the other stuff together just based my common knowledge of how it works. I wouldn't have ended up taking it if we didn't talk about it in class and I understood exactly how it worked. 




Vibrant said:


> I don't think I'll ever use dnp but I'll be following this log. Stay safe bro.



Honestly, right now it's not as bad as half of the stuff that I've heard. 




Miss Springsteen said:


> Very interesting log Sloppy, i will be following for sure. Be prepared to sweat alot and change clothes a few times a day lol



Thank you. So far it hasn't been that bad. Like I said, I'm on a super low dose of 200mg.


----------



## swollen (Feb 25, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't think I'll ever use dnp but I'll be following this log. Stay safe bro.



Neither will I! That sh1t will feel like ur insides are cooking..seriously..

STAY SAFE Sloppy.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

I've experienced nothing like that. But today I slept for over 14 hours. I'm not really sure what's going on.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 25, 2012)

You shouldn't really get any horrible sides at 200mg. I've run it at 500mg for 12 days. Was suppose to be 14 days but couldn't do it anymore. 

Just had no energy at all. ECA stack really helped w the lethargy. Lost about 4%bf roughly 8-9 lbs after the water weight fell off. 

Gonna be running it again in about 2 weeks before I start my cut cycle w pars gear. Can't wait.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats another question I have. How do you know youre burning fat and not muscle too? In theory it speeds up your metabolism and ATP production. So then if you dont increase your calorie intake, how do you know youre body isnt breaking down muscle too? Also if it produces more ATP where is this lethargy coming from?  @Jlive1980


----------



## fsoe (Feb 25, 2012)

I can say ... I will never take DNP, but I am very interested in this log


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 25, 2012)

I would never take it as well, but those are copius notes though.. Nice log... I'll be following this for sure.


----------



## Deity (Feb 25, 2012)

Got some for a rainy day, been debating on staying a bitch and not using it or pulling the trigger. Either way subbed, maybe this log will convince me.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 25, 2012)

Subb'd will follow along


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 25, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Thats another question I have. How do you know youre burning fat and not muscle too? In theory it speeds up your metabolism and ATP production. So then if you dont increase your calorie intake, how do you know youre body isnt breaking down muscle too? Also if it produces more ATP where is this lethargy coming from?  @Jlive1980



Idk all the science behind it but what I have read and it's a lot is that its muscle sparing and not catabolic.  

Dnp actually decreases/ blocks the amount of ATP (energy) produced leading to your body looking for an alternate source of energy which is the fat cells. Because ATP is reduced /blocked the energy you normally would have is thrown off as heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

From my research, DNP is not catabolic, and quite muscle sparing. I don't think it increases your metabolic rate. It just makes you work much harder to produce enough ATP. Therefore it pulls carbs and fats from other cells into the electron transport chain to make more ATP where again, DNP sucks the a good deal of the protons off that would become ATP. It's pretty much like doing cardio all day long.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea to reduce the lethargy associated with DNP? Running this shit sucks a HUGE dick. But if I can drop the pounds to make my spring cut that much better, then it will be worth it. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try some ECA. If that doesn't work, I'm going to rustle up some adderol.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 26, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Does anyone have any idea to reduce the lethargy associated with DNP? Running this shit sucks a HUGE dick. But if I can drop the pounds to make my spring cut that much better, then it will be worth it.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try some ECA. If that doesn't work, I'm going to rustle up some adderol.



Eca or clen.  

ECA def worked for me. Could tell a huge difference when I missed my ECA dose.  

Some iced coffee worked well to. Hot coffee not a good idea though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thresh (Feb 26, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Does anyone have any idea to reduce the lethargy associated with DNP? Running this shit sucks a HUGE dick. But if I can drop the pounds to make my spring cut that much better, then it will be worth it.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try some ECA. If that doesn't work, I'm going to rustle up some adderol.



Caffeine pills is what I used. Got tired of trying to find coffee or energy drinks. Bottle of caffeine pills for a few bucks worked great. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a GREAT idea last night as I was thinking about this no energy situation. It only lasts for about 6-8 hours after I take my daily dose. So I just started taking it before bed and then I'm good to go. 

Sure I wake up drenched in sweat, but it's better than falling asleep on the highway and killing myself. I also have some adderol from a friend that should help.


----------



## Deity (Feb 27, 2012)

Sloppy, is DNP dangerous to the heart/liver?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood. A small snipit from one of the research papers I have on it.

Also along with ECA, something that helps with the lethargy felt is fruit.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood. A small snipit from one of the research papers I have on it.
> 
> Also along with ECA, something that helps with the lethargy felt is fruit.



Yes fruit did also help me a lot but also lead to a lot of extra heat which is good but annoying. 

Sloppy, you taking any extra support supps? 
I ran vit C , E , NA-r-ala, pyruvate, magnesium along w regular supps. Plus some electrolyte drops to put in water / xtend etc for when I was working out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwrag (Feb 27, 2012)

good luck bro. I would deffiantly be takings some extra electrolytes


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

i laymans terms........dnp puts you in the constant "overtraining" mode so thats why you shouldnt take lethargy/strength decline too seriously and try to beat it......just roll with it and lower your weights/cardio a little............anyone ever done volume training? 100s? that kinda reminds me of dnp......the way like if you do a 6-8 week program of high volume training then back to pyramids and start growing like a weed........all of a sudden the strength/size comes back with a vengence after a few weeks.............and the fat loss continues for a few weeks because you tricked your thyroid in thinking your body got "lazier" so it produces more..........now if we only had a true way to increase leptin while coming off and controlling year round we would have the absolute key to fat-loss..........thats me attempting to explain a few things with bro-lore at its best


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2012)

From my educated guess, fruit helps with energy because fermentation is another way to make ATP. It is far less efficient and you don't get many molecules of ATP from fermentation but fruit and organic substances are used in this process. DNP has no effect on the ATP made from anything other than the electron transport chain so it's a great way to increase energy levels. 

Today I had the worst morning ever. I started taking my DNP dose at night as you know. Well I remember waking up a few times straight drenched in sweat last night. That's not too bad, I can roll over and get another pillow. Then I wake up all drowsy and shit. I get ready to go to the gym and then school. I take my vitamins and I decided to pop a 2 no-doz caffeine pills to help with the 45min drive so I don't fall asleep. 

I get to the gym and have a horrible workout. Long story short I end up blowing chunks and skipping school to go lay down and sleep at my GF's. I've been running a low grade fever but I'm not sure if that's from the DNP or not. 

I'm loving the effects but I'm not sure how much more I can take. I've been sick to my stomach all day and I feel sick. 

I am taking a multivitamin, 6g fish oil and 3g vit. C. At night I also take another multivitamin and some melatonin and a sleep aid or xannax or something. 

I'm drinking a lot of fluids so I don't think that's it. I'm just unsure how much longer I can go on with this.


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2012)

Sloppy, you only weigh 215 why mess with dnp?  A good diet and some anabolics should work perfect.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Well the guy who is coaching me through my cut had some lying around and asked if I wanted to try it. I said fuck it, why not? It should only make my cut that much easier towards the end when I'm really trying to drop BF. 

It was my choice to run it and I think I might be done with it. It's a really fucking harsh drug and I'm not sure the 10lbs that it would take off of me is worth 2-3 weeks of feeling like assholes.

I guess it just boils down to that I will try anything once. Except anal.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 27, 2012)

in 12 days I dropped from 222 to 209 ... 

I was just hot and lethargic until the 12th day. I hit a 102.5* fever broke out in full body hives and now know what purgatory feels like.....

That was only on 400mgs ed. Huge difference to my body. Maybe try again in a month with 200mgs the for a few weeks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm only at 200mg right now. I'm just thinking that I shouldn't be fighting what my body is telling me. I might pull the trigger on it. I'll just stock up on adderol. That stuff will make you feel good at least.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 27, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm only at 200mg right now. I'm just thinking that I shouldn't be fighting what my body is telling me. I might pull the trigger on it. I'll just stock up on adderol. That stuff will make you feel good at least.



Nice!

This is why I'll be running DNP between bulking cycles (blast and cruise). My cruise will have DNP, so I can eat like a fucking horse for bulk and cut all the fat right away after. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 27, 2012)

Increae your B-12 and Turine that should help with the lethargy, caffien will only intensify the thermogenic properties of DNP, and that could lead to more problems even .


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks OSL I will try that. What doses of B-12 and taurine do you recommend?


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Take care of yourself, brother.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm only at 200mg right now. I'm just thinking that I shouldn't be fighting what my body is telling me. I might pull the trigger on it. I'll just stock up on adderol. That stuff will make you feel good at least.


 

I would stop and just go with eca your body is telling you somthing is fucked, we dont want to see nothing happen to you.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 28, 2012)

becareful... when you feel like shit, that is right before you hit the brickwall of fucked.


----------



## GMO (Feb 28, 2012)

I ran 200mg for 20 days and loved it.  I slept with a towel on the bed though, cuz that shit will make you sweat.  I've never seen anything burn fat like it though.  You are going to love it!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2012)

The tired feeling usually passes after 4-6 days.  ECA is critical with DNP, it makes it tolerable to a degree.  Fructose in fruit will help as someone else pointed out, it goes straight to the liver to provide energy you need.

It's not an easy thing to run, but when the water weight falls off you'll look in the mirror and be like ....................DAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNMMM!  

Good luck in either path you choose, if you do stick it out, you should expect the lethargic feeling to subside within a couple of more days.

The reason you puked was the caffeine, happened to me several times on 400mg without anything else.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you ever run short blasts of 400-500? 

I have run 2 short cycles of 500 and loved the results but never did a low dose long cycle. Wondering how they compare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2012)

GMO, you didn't have any other symptoms other than sweating your ass off at night? I can't believe that. Just goes to show how people process things differently. This stuff made me feel like walking death. I didn't take it last night and today was a good day. I was still a little tired and hot but much better. I think I've decided to drop it for now. I might come back to it later and see how it goes but I just think my body wasn't made for DNP.


----------



## .V. (Feb 28, 2012)

Sub'd.


----------



## .V. (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn...just saw the dropping it part.

Un Sub'd.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn you V!!!!


----------



## Thresh (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys lost me in the last 3 post...


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## .V. (Feb 29, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn you V!!!!



Hey, I wanted to see a full log on the stuff.  It intrigues me.  Scares the hell out of me and it's something I'll most likely never touch...bit I have to admit that it's interesting.

With my work and my fitness pursuits, use would be impossible I think.  But still, to see the results on those who do use it, (physical appearance at least)...fucking impressive as hell.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better. Too bad you can't finish getting your cut on with the quickness.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh I have some other tricks up my sleeve bro don't worry. And this is just the beginning of my cut. I'm starting my strict diet on April 1st. There will be a log. Probably in the EK section. Be on the look out.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

On a scale of 1-10, how did you feel physically and mentally on it?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Honestly I felt horrible. If 10 was flu like, bed ridden symptoms I'd say I was about a 7. I just felt out of it for the entire time span. I had ZERO energy and one day I slept over 18 hours. I felt like it was a wasted week of my life. Kinda like if I just took a shit ton of xanax for an entire week. 

On the plus side, I did lose some weight. But I said fuck it and just went ahead and started my cycle.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

atta fucking boy!!!


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 29, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Honestly I felt horrible. If 10 was flu like, bed ridden symptoms I'd say I was about a 7. I just felt out of it for the entire time span. I had ZERO energy and one day I slept over 18 hours. I felt like it was a wasted week of my life. Kinda like if I just took a shit ton of xanax for an entire week.
> 
> On the plus side, I did lose some weight. But I said fuck it and just went ahead and started my cycle.



Yeah some people just don't  react well to it and you were only at 200mg. 
I started to feel shitty on day 12 but at 500mg. I didn't want to move or do anything physical. I worked out but did low weight higher reps. Couldn't handle going heavy or over working myself.  

I'm about to start another run tonight and then start my cycle towards the end of it. Can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thresh (Feb 29, 2012)

DNP is pure hell, but it's results are well worth. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 7, 2012)

it dont have to be pure hell.....i ran it at a gram a day before......that kinda sucked with bein uncomfortable and everyone lookin at me strange cause i was drippin sweat and breathing like darth vader........but i also ran at 100mg of powder variety and didnt feel much sides at all and even strenth stayed the same......not much sweating....maybe a LITTLE excessive during cardio or eating potato chips or somethin but never uncomfortable...........and it was good damage control


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> but i also ran at 100mg of powder variety and didnt feel much sides at all and even strenth stayed the same......not much sweating....maybe a LITTLE excessive during cardio or *eating potato chips* or somethin but never uncomfortable...........and it was good damage control



You were eating potato chips and running DNP at the same time? What kind of diet were you on!??


----------



## Thresh (Mar 16, 2012)

squigader said:


> You were eating potato chips and running DNP at the same time? What kind of diet were you on!??



Haha


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 16, 2012)

squigader said:


> You were eating potato chips and running DNP at the same time? What kind of diet were you on!??


 
lol... thats like juicing so you don't need to work out!


----------



## Thresh (Mar 16, 2012)

Ravager said:


> lol... thats like juicing so you don't need to work out!



Quote of the day!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 21, 2012)

lol yeah i know how that sounds haha...........my boss buys boxes of chips and i someties grab a small bag with my lunch.....sorry man...it happens.....what can i say


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

OMG OMG Potato chips!!!!! Who cares? Everyone eats like Jay Culter on the web. UP THE DOSE.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ Lolz


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> omg omg potato chips!!!!! Who cares? Everyone eats like jay culter on the web. Up the dose.
> View attachment 42969


  lmao


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 13, 2015)

lol i forgot i posted on this.....i posted good info and all anyone got from it was that i occasionally ate potato chips

i got really lean on dnp.....never getting fat again

i sometimes make 100mg caps and run them for a month.......very little sides if any and still decent fat loss if already lean

and i used to be a fatass


----------

